# 585 ultra vs origin



## 007david (Dec 24, 2007)

Well here is the short version of the situation:

I had a Tarmac which I loved, but a car took it and my left foot out. I also moved around that time and the shop I'm working at now deals in Look and to replace the Specy. I've settled on the 585 but I can't decide between the ultra and origin. We also don't have my size in stock (48/XS) for me to try both and feel differences.

I'm cat 2, 5'6", 115 lbs, and I'm very much a climber. I know Look bills the ultra for sprinters, heavier people, etc, and none of those fit me. However, short of ride quality I can't really see any problem with stiffness. Part of me is drawn that way too given that my current ride is a real flexy steel bike.

So, in my situation will the ultra be worth it, or will I be regretting not getting it if I get the origin? I like the paint scheme of the origin better, but I also don't want to put aesthetics ahead of performance.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

At 115 lbs the Origin would be the better choice. The additional stiffness will probably never come into play but the lighter frame weight will. I'm 175 and my 585 is now my crit bike and I don't feel like it is lacking in stiffness during sprints or accelerations.

Granted it's only a few grams but why add them if they are not needed?


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Aesthetics are very much worth major consideration.

Imagine this were a car, and there was little the separate the two. Which would you go for?

You need your bike to inspire you to ride and make you drool as much as it needs to fit you and your activity levels and ability.

Just so happens that ewitz and I agree that Origin is the better choice, functionally and aesthetically.


----------

